# Crysis 2 [DX11-Update]



## NeRo1987 (31. März 2011)

*Wieder mal ein Update zum DX11-Patch:*

Laut der tschechischen Ausgabe des "eurogamer" soll dieser erst in 2-3 Monaten erscheinen, sie nennen dazu eine 
"vertrauenswürdige" Quelle. Der Patch hat sich verzögert, da Crytek erst November letzten Jahres mit der Realisierung 
einer DX11 Version von Crysis angefangen haben. 

Bitte beachtet, dass dies ein GERÜCHT ist. Meiner Ansicht nach könnte dies aber durchaus realistisch sein, da ja im Sommer auch der Crysis 2 - Sandbox 3 Editor erscheinen soll, somit der DX11 Patch gleich mitgeliefert werden könnte.

Hier die Original-Quelle (bereits übersetzt):

Google Übersetzer

PS.: Wer will kann mich gerne bei Crysis 2 unter dem Namen "elbastiano" adden, würde mich freuen!  
ABER BITTE KEINE CHEATER/HACKER was auch immer..!

Wer Crysis 2 mal in seiner vollen DX9-Grafikpracht erleben will, sollte sich doch dieses Video mal anschauen.. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PYL0n7L-Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

Sehr Sehr schick...so gefällt mir das neue Crysis!


----------



## DaStash (31. März 2011)

Die Tiefenunschärfe geht gar nicht, ist viel zu hart eingestellt.

MfG


----------



## NeRo1987 (31. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist dies die beste Grafik die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, da sieht man was die CryEngine3 leisten kann (wenn sie will, bzw. von engagierten Leuten ausgenutzt wird). Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die ersten Mods usw. 

@Stash: die Tiefenunschärfe ist absichtlich so gemacht, um z.B. die hoch aufgelösten Texturen usw. zu betonen. Der Modder der dies zustande gebracht hat, hat auf seinem YT-Kanal noch weitere interessante Videos.


----------



## Pumpi (31. März 2011)

Sieht einerseitz sehr gut aus, mal tatsächlich "mehr" Grafik. Andererseitz doch arg plastisch, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Aber schön zu hören das es weiter geht.

Tiefenunschärfe ist das Nummer Eins Elend der Neuzeit


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

Leuchtet mir alles etwas zu stark.

Und wenn der dx 11 patch erst in mehreren Monaten kommt wäre das ziemlich mies.


----------



## Andrö (31. März 2011)

ich find das mit der tiefenunschärfe einfach wesentlich realistischer, denn wenn man im real life auf sone ampel guckt oder auf dinge, die näher an einem sind, dann kann man die dinge im hintergrund auch nicht scharf sehen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2011)

So hätte es von Anfang an aussehen sollen, das nen ich dan Crysis 2


----------



## Deadless (31. März 2011)

Naja aber wenn man sich die anderen Ego Shooter anguckt, Cod, BC 2, und Homefront... omg sieht das ******* aus ^^
Da ist Crysis 2 mir jetzt schon am liebsten im Gesamtbild... da kann keiner was anderes sagen... und kommt jetzt nicht mit
Adventures Grafik oder so, das is ne ganz andere Sache, man darf NUR auf Ego Shooter gucken, und da ist Crysis 2 von der Story und
Grafik/Engine einfach das im mom beste, abgesehen von Crysis 1 jetzt mal ^^ und es läuft bei mir auch am besten, mit meinem scheiß
dual core auf max. homefront und bc2 ist bissi schlechter programmiert würde ich sagen, und die Physik usw. ist eh bei Crysis die beste... 
klar cod undso is mehr multiplayer^^ aber man der ist langweilig hoch 10 ^^ die sind doch eh alle gleich, aber Battlefield 3 sieht schonmal
super aus, das werde ich mir trotzdem sofort zulegen, allein weils hauptsächlich für den PC gemacht wird


----------



## Genghis99 (31. März 2011)

Das es überhaupt je einen DX11 Patch geben wird - glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht mit "Warhead 2".

DX11 wird für die Spielehersteller erst interessant, wenn die Next Gen Konsolen es können. Wenn man PC und Notebook ausser acht lässt, deren Speicher und CPU Leistung sowieso nicht zum Spielen reichen (auch wenn sie einen DX11 fähigen Chip haben) - gibt es gar nicht soviele DX11 Spielerechner. Jedenfalls nur einen Bruchteil wie es DX9 Konsolen gibt.

Wir werden uns daran gewöhnen müssen - PC Gamer werden als Minderheit betrachtet. Demnach wird es soviele Spiele  aussschliesslich für High End PC geben, wie Online-Banking Angebote für Kalahaari Buschmänner.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2011)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> DX11 wird für die Spielehersteller erst interessant, wenn die Next Gen Konsolen es können. Wenn man PC und Notebook ausser acht lässt, deren Speicher und CPU Leistung sowieso nicht zum Spielen reichen (auch wenn sie einen DX11 fähigen Chip haben) - gibt es gar nicht soviele DX11 Spielerechner. Jedenfalls nur einen Bruchteil wie es DX9 Konsolen gibt.



Das stimmt so nicht. Die Playstation 3 unterstützt kein DirectX, obwohl sie eine modifizierte Nvidia GPU hat. Das heißt bei der Umsetzung auf die PS3 müssen die Entwickler auch auf etwas anderes setzen als DX9.
Das Problem, so traurig es auch ist, sind die teilweise ewig-gestrigen PC-User. Schau dir mal die Steam-Stats an (ganz unten die kleine Tabelle):

Steam Hardware & Software Survey

Da siehst du, dass Windows XP immer noch mit 25% auf Platz 2 der meistgebrauchten Betriebssysteme bei Steam liegt. Und deswegen wird immer noch in DX9 entwickelt. Denn wenn sich ein Spiel gut verkaufen soll, dann muss man die immer noch große Menge an XP Nutzern mit berücksichtigen. Wenn diese Leute endlich mal ihr Uralt-XP in die Tonne kloppen würden, dann könnten die Programmierer direkt in DX11 entwickeln und müssten nicht an einem 9 Jahre alten DX9 festhalten bzw. parallel für beide DX Versionen entwickeln, damit ein Titel ein Verkaufserfolg wird.....
Win 7 war schon zum Release um Klassen besser als ein XP nach diversen Service-Packs. Bedanken können wir Nutzer aktueller PC-Technik und Software uns also im Prinzip bei den Leuten, die immer noch auf das antiquierte XP setzen.
Never change a running system....


----------



## HobbyDaddler (31. März 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn man sich die anderen Ego Shooter anguckt, Cod, BC 2, und Homefront... omg sieht das ******* aus ^^
> Da ist Crysis 2 mir jetzt schon am liebsten im Gesamtbild... da kann keiner was anderes sagen... und kommt jetzt nicht mit
> Adventures Grafik oder so, das is ne ganz andere Sache, man darf NUR auf Ego Shooter gucken, und da ist Crysis 2 von der Story und
> Grafik/Engine einfach das im mom beste, abgesehen von Crysis 1 jetzt mal ^^ und es läuft bei mir auch am besten, mit meinem scheiß
> ...



naja ich glaub das kommt größtenteils von der Szenerie, dass der Gesamteindruck so gut ist.
Ich finde es ist gleich auf mit BC2.
******* aussehen ist das für mich auch nicht (CoD, BC2, Homefront).
Physik bei BC2 kann fast mit Crysis 2 mithalten.
Story ? WTF ?! Crysis 2 is nie so gut wie CoD; und BC2 is jetzt auch nicht übel schlecht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das gameplay ziemlich eintönig, langweilig, nichts besonderes.
Die Szenerie ist echt krass, muss man sagen, aber der SP ist nicht gerade "das beste" ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (31. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Playstation 3 unterstützt kein DirectX, obwohl sie eine modifizierte Nvidia GPU hat. Das heißt bei der Umsetzung auf die PS3 müssen die Entwickler auch auf etwas anderes setzen als DX9.
> Das Problem, so traurig es auch ist, sind die teilweise ewig-gestrigen PC-User. Schau dir mal die Steam-Stats an (ganz unten die kleine Tabelle):
> 
> Steam Hardware & Software Survey
> ...



Das ist ja mal ganz großer Mist ?! 
Es gibt einen Patch für dx 10 für xp sowie es einen Patch für dx 11 für vista gibt.
Außerdem glaubst du doch nicht das alle Leute die spielen steam haben ? 
Was ist mit den 10 Millionen Steam hatern  ?


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ganz großer Mist ?!
> Es gibt einen Patch für dx 10 für xp sowie es einen Patch für dx 11 für vista gibt.
> Außerdem glaubst du doch nicht das alle Leute die spielen steam haben ?
> Was ist mit den 10 Millionen Steam hatern  ?



Was ist an meinem Post großer Mist?
Meine These beruht ausschließlich auf Fakten:

1. Es ist Fakt, dass die PS3 kein DirectX unterstützt!

2. Es ist Fakt, dass 25% der Leute die an den Steam-Stats teilnehmen noch Windows XP nutzen!
Und anhand solcher Umfrageergebnisse kann man sehr wohl darauf schließen, dass XP insgesamt noch sehr weit verbereitet ist. Oder meinst du das ist nur ein Steam-eigenes Phänomen????

3. Bei meiner Aussage bezüglich Windows XP und DX9 beziehe ich mich auf folgendes Zitat, aus einem PCGH-Artikel über Just Cause 2 vom 24.02.2010:

*"Die große Überraschung dabei ist die fehlende Unterstützung von Windows XP und DirectX 9. Just Cause 2 soll nur unter Directx 10 laufen, wodurch Windows Vista oder 7 für das Spiel zwingend benötigt werden würde."*

Link:
Just Cause 2: Systemanforderungen verraten fehlende XP-Unterstützung - Just, Cause, Eidos, Systemanforderung, Windows, XP

Hier noch ein Link von Wikipedia zu diesem Thema:
DirectX

Und der Schluss aus diesen Fakten ist, dass die Entwickler auf dem PC immer noch DX9 unterstützen müssen, wenn das Spiel ein kommerzieller Erfolg werden soll, weil XP immer noch sehr weit verbreitet ist!


Wo sind denn die Fakten deiner Aussage? Zeige mir wo man bei Microsoft einen offiziellen DX10-Patch für XP runterladen kann? Und wo ist die Umfrage die besagt, dass es geschätzte 10 Millionen Steam Hater gibt?


----------



## MehmetB (31. März 2011)

Dass dahinter wieder mal EA steht, ist offensichtlich.

Die wollen einfach nicht, dass die PCsche Überlegenheit nicht so massiv zum tragen kommt, damit die Konsoleros mit ihrer DX9 Konsole und den 60€ Vollpreisspielen nicht so enttäuscht sind, macht EA ja bei vielen Dingen so.

Crysis 2 sieht mir irgendwie viel zu steril und vorallem konstruiert aus... ich mags nicht. Da schleich ich lieber durchs Unterholz und die Jungels des ersten Teils.


----------



## eVoX (31. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Dass dahinter wieder mal EA steht, ist offensichtlich.
> 
> Die wollen einfach nicht, dass die PCsche Überlegenheit nicht so massiv zum tragen kommt, damit die Konsoleros mit ihrer DX9 Konsole und den 60€ Vollpreisspielen nicht so enttäuscht sind, macht EA ja bei vielen Dingen so.
> 
> Crysis 2 sieht mir irgendwie viel zu steril und vorallem konstruiert aus... ich mags nicht. Da schleich ich lieber durchs Unterholz und die Jungels des ersten Teils.


 
Was ein quatsch, warum sollten die das nicht tun?! Denkst du die Konsoleros sind dann sauer, weil auf dem PC viel besser aussieht?
Sry, aber das wissen die schon selbst und wenn es jemand es sich für die Konsole kauft, muss er damit klar kommen, dass es auf dem PC besser aussieht!

Und weil die nicht wollen, dass die Überlegenheit der PCler nicht so massiv zu tragen kommt, gabs am Anfang deswegen auch kein DX11, sondern wird wohl erst in 2- 3 Monaten erscheinen, schon klar.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. März 2011)

HobbyDaddler schrieb:


> naja ich glaub das kommt größtenteils von der Szenerie, dass der Gesamteindruck so gut ist.
> Ich finde es ist gleich auf mit BC2.
> ******* aussehen ist das für mich auch nicht (CoD, BC2, Homefront).
> Physik bei BC2 kann fast mit Crysis 2 mithalten.
> ...


 
Zwar habe ich Crysis 2 noch nicht gespielt, aber die Story wird wohl kaum so schlecht sein wie die von CoD. Bei CoD (MW und MW2) geht es nur um den amerikanischen Patriotismus. Das ist einfach nur langweilig und ausgelutscht.
Naja, BC2 hat auch keine besondere Story.


----------



## Star_KillA (31. März 2011)

Ich finde das es noch nie jemanden gegeben hat der die Story eines Ego shooters gut fand ?!


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (31. März 2011)

gehts bei einem ego shooter um gute story??


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. März 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> gehts bei einem ego shooter um gute story??


 
Heutzutage kann man wohl kaum noch einen tiefgründigen Shooter erwarten. Das größte Problem von einigen Shootern (unteranderem Crysis) ist, dass  der SP erst zum Ende spannend wird. Dummerweise ist das Spiel dann schon  vorbei.
 Eine Story ist für mich schon wichtig, denn ohne sie hätte ich vielleicht kein Bock zu spielen, aber es gibt noch andere Faktoren wie Gameplay, Grafik und so weiter. Der größte Schwachpunkt von Crysis war die Story. Aber Gameplay, Grafik, Sound waren super und deshalb spiele ich auch Spiele mit nicht so guter Story, da die anderen Faktoren mich überzeugen. Natürlich geht es auch andersrum: Die Grafik ist schlecht, aber Story und Co passen.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2011)

Ich finde etwas Story sollte schon dabei sein. Bei manchen Shootern ballert manch sich so durch die Gegend, ohne genau zu wissen warum...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde etwas Story sollte schon dabei sein. Bei manchen Shootern ballert manch sich so durch die Gegend, ohne genau zu wissen warum...


 
Jo, CoD zum Bleistift.

Wir sollten uns wieder dem Thema widmen.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Jo, CoD zum Bleistift.



Jep. Ganz schlimm war Modern Warfare 2.

Aber hast recht: BTT


----------



## mycel-x (31. März 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> gehts bei einem ego shooter um gute story??


Meine Meinung dazu: "Auch" würde ich mal sagen. Was die Story angeht ist Crysis schon weit vorne wie ich finde. Wir müssen mal unterscheiden zwischen EgoShooter only ( CounterStrike,Enemy Territory...) und solchen Shootern wie z.B. Crysis, F.E.A.R (II), Bioshock etc. die eine Story begleitet die im Finale endet was ja bei CounterStrike etc. nicht oder weniger so ist weil es da wirklich nur ums Killen des Gegenüber geht und die Story nebensächlich ist. Im MP kann sich daran schon einiges ändern und ein Game was im SP Modus spannend war, wird dann genauso 'langweilig' von der Story her wie einer der eben genannten EgoShooter only es sei denn die Macher schicken immer neue 'Quests' hinterher.
Topic: Ich finds auch extrem schade das Crytek die PC Gamer solange warten lässt mit DX11 aber vom Geschäftsdenken her vielleicht verständlich um die armen Konsoleros zum Release nicht zu 'benachteiligen' und erstmal DX11 wegzulassen. Das sie dann aber noch nichtmal vernünftige DX9 Grafikregler ins Spiel einbauen und erst ein findiger User einen erfunden hat finde ich noch viel schlimmer. FAIL Crytek!


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. März 2011)

Zum Video: Die Taxis sehen aus, als ob sie mit gaaaanz billiger DC-Fix Folie überzogen wären, so seidenmatt mit nem unnatürlichen Glanz drin...

Kurz: Die Taxen wirken wie aufgezogene Spielzeugautos...

Ansonsten recht ordentlich die Grafik.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (31. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Heutzutage kann man wohl kaum noch einen tiefgründigen Shooter erwarten. Das größte Problem von einigen Shootern (unteranderem Crysis) ist, dass  der SP erst zum Ende spannend wird. Dummerweise ist das Spiel dann schon  vorbei.
> Eine Story ist für mich schon wichtig, denn ohne sie hätte ich vielleicht kein Bock zu spielen, aber es gibt noch andere Faktoren wie Gameplay, Grafik und so weiter. Der größte Schwachpunkt von Crysis war die Story. Aber Gameplay, Grafik, Sound waren super und deshalb spiele ich auch Spiele mit nicht so guter Story, da die anderen Faktoren mich überzeugen. Natürlich geht es auch andersrum: Die Grafik ist schlecht, aber Story und Co passen.


 
Also ich hab mir noch NIE einen Shooter wegen der Story gekauft 

Früher hätte ich die Story eh nicht geschnallt, da noch zu jung und zu wenig bock auf Englisch. Wenn ne Story dabei war und ich sie verstanden habe, dann war das toll und hat ein tolles Spiel noch toller gemacht, aber als erstes gings um das "BOAH IST DAS FETT!!!"-Gefühl und das rumgeballer, das halt bock schwer sein sollte 

Und btw mein erster Shooter war XY 3D also dieser Shooter, der der Vorgänger von Wolfenstein (dt.) ist. Vom "Beben" und dem "Jüngsten Gericht" ganz zu schweigen. Die hatten zwar teilweise ne Story, aber ich glaub die hat sich wirklich keiner so richtig gegeben.

HL war da ne Ausnahme genau wie Fear etc. Aber meistens war die Story für mich schon immer total belanglos.

PS: Dickes fettes NEED auf einen Storykracher wie Wing-Commander I-IV


----------



## 3-way (1. April 2011)

Bin ich der Einzige der die Grafik total schlecht findet?


----------



## craiziks (1. April 2011)

3-way schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der die Grafik total schlecht findet?


 
Nein, ich bin der 2.
Alles total überblendet. Sobald ich was gelbes oder rotes angucke flasht der ganze bildschirm rot. Ich weiß nicht wie man die grafik von crysis 2 gut und/oder zeitgemäß finden kann.

Das hier, das wäre zeitgemäß
YouTube - Extreme Quality Mod v3.0.51 ( InGame , Amazonia River new TOD )


----------



## Skysnake (1. April 2011)

ich empfinde Sie auch nicht als gut, allein wegen der Unschärfe schon.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Das mit der Tiefenunschärfe mag in der Realität gut sein, da das Gehirn so nicht mit Reizen überflutet wird. In Spielen bringt mich der Effekt eher zu kotzen, da der Fokus nicht von der Kopfhaltung/Blickrichtung, sondern von der Maus bestimmt wird. Wenn ich also etwas betrachte, das nicht im Fokus ist und das ist unscharf, finde ich dies nicht sonderlich hifreich. Ich will ja nicht die ganze Zeit mit der Maus rumfuchteln. Das Ganze wirkt wie eine extrem billige Theaterkulisse in Nahaufnahme, wo man den Fake erkennt. Für mich eher eine Verschlimmbesserung.


----------



## hfb (1. April 2011)

Andrö schrieb:


> ich find das mit der tiefenunschärfe einfach wesentlich realistischer, denn wenn man im real life auf sone ampel guckt oder auf dinge, die näher an einem sind, dann kann man die dinge im hintergrund auch nicht scharf sehen...


 
Genau diese Aussage kapiere ich nicht. Gleiches gilt für Motion Blur (Crysis, Grid usw).

Wenn ich auf bestimmte Details im Bild fokussiere, wird der Rest automatisch unscharf, wenn ich (Grid) die Strasse
entlangheize, kriege ich automatisch den Tunnelblick. Das machen meine Augen von ganz allein, sozusagen ein Built In FX, wozu also das noch künstlich zusätzlich erzeugen? Damit das Bild noch unschärfer wird oder was?



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Patch für dx 10 für xp sowie es einen Patch für dx 11 für vista gibt.


 
Häh? Was habe ich verpasst? Seit wann gibt es (funktionierendes) DX10 für XP? Zeig mir die Quelle.

Einen DX11-Patch im Sinne von Crack für Vista gibt es auch nicht, weil DX11 für Vista ein reguläres Update direkt von MS ist.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Das mit dem DX10 für XP würde mich allerdings auch interessieren. Hab´ich doch glatt überlesen...


----------



## Panto (1. April 2011)

tiefenunschärfe in spielen ist absoluter humbug. wenn ich z.B. auf meine waffe gucke wird alles andere sowieso unscharf, das machen die augen automatisch. außerdem sieht die grafik beschissen aus und ist dazu noch überbeleuchtet. eher cartoon als realität. die cryengine sah sowieso nie real aus. das ist für mich der plastikbomber unter den ganzen grafikengines


----------



## HobbyDaddler (1. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> tiefenunschärfe in spielen ist absoluter humbug. wenn ich z.B. auf meine waffe gucke wird alles andere sowieso unscharf, das machen die augen automatisch. außerdem sieht die grafik beschissen aus und ist dazu noch überbeleuchtet. eher cartoon als realität. die cryengine sah sowieso nie real aus. das ist für mich der plastikbomber unter den ganzen grafikengines


 
endlich mal jemand ders sagt   +1


----------



## TheReal (1. April 2011)

> Was ein quatsch, warum sollten die das nicht tun?! Denkst du die Konsoleros sind dann sauer, weil auf dem PC viel besser aussieht?
> Sry, aber das wissen die schon selbst und wenn es jemand es sich für die Konsole kauft, muss er damit klar kommen, dass es auf dem PC besser aussieht!


Die Konsoleros wissen also selbst, dass sie mit deutlich Nachteilen spielen? Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung; den ganzen PS3 Gelegenheitsspielern auf unserer Schule, die kaum Ahnung von Games etc. haben konnte ich egal wie, nicht beibringen dass, selbst ein relativ schwacher PC ihre Konsole schon im Schatten stehen lässt (AA, AF, Mods, Downsampling, Tastur und Maus ODER Pad, 3D Gaming, etc.) Ich bekomme dann immer nur sowas ala ''PS3 ist Mega und kann alles und du hast keine Ahnung'' zu hören. Es wird sogar behauptet die PS3 hätte eine viel bessere Grafik, ohne zu Wissen was DirectX, AA, AF etc. überhaupt alles ist. Ist wirklich amüsant.


----------



## MehmetB (1. April 2011)

Schau doch mal nur hier in den Konsolen vs. PC-Thread, da sind auch einige Leute so mega von ihrer PS3, so wie du es beschreibst, überzeugt, ohne sich mit den technischen Grundsachen auszukennen 

Musst mal lesen, die reinste Witzesammlung, traurig nur dass die wenigen dort das ernst meinen, glauben wir zumindest bis jetzt.


----------



## Rabi (1. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> tiefenunschärfe in spielen ist absoluter humbug. wenn ich z.B. auf meine waffe gucke wird alles andere sowieso unscharf, das machen die augen automatisch. außerdem sieht die grafik beschissen aus und ist dazu noch überbeleuchtet. eher cartoon als realität. die cryengine sah sowieso nie real aus. das ist für mich der plastikbomber unter den ganzen grafikengines


 
/sign

Sieht total unnatürlich bzw künstlich aus. Dazu noch die völlig sinnlose und übertriebene Bewegungsunschärfe.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ganz großer Mist ?!
> Es gibt einen Patch für dx 10 für xp sowie es einen Patch für dx 11 für vista gibt.



Hehe, das ist mal lustig. 

DX10 gibt es nicht, gab es nie und wird es nie für XP geben, einfach weil es sich in XP nicht integrieren lässt, ohne alles umzukrempeln, nicht einmal fleißige Modder haben das geschafft. Und überhaupt, XP wäre wohl kaum der zweite Grund nach den Konsolen für DX9 Spiele, wenn es DX10 unterstützen würde.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. April 2011)

Tiefenunschärfe ich gar kein großer Humbug. Betrachtet mal genau eure Hand. Ihr werdet sehen, dass alles um die Hand unscharf ist. Bei der Bewegung ist es genauso. Aber viele Entwickler übertreiben damit, besonders Bewegungsunschärfe. Da habt ihr recht. Ich finde, dass im Hauptmenü unter den Grafikoptionen (bei jedem Shooter/Spiel) der Punkt Tiefenunschärfe und Bewegungsunschärfe sein müsste, ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr selbstverständlich. Die meisten würden es abschalten, aber es gibt bestimmt genügend Spieler, die Tiefenunschärfe des Realismus wegen nutzen. Am besten wäre es, die Unschärfe regulieren zu können.


----------



## hfb (1. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Tiefenunschärfe ich gar kein großer Humbug. Betrachtet mal genau eure Hand. Ihr werdet sehen, dass alles um die Hand unscharf ist. Bei der Bewegung ist es genauso. Aber viele Entwickler übertreiben damit, besonders Bewegungsunschärfe. Da habt ihr recht. Ich finde, dass im Hauptmenü unter den Grafikoptionen (bei jedem Shooter/Spiel) der Punkt Tiefenunschärfe und Bewegungsunschärfe sein müsste, ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr selbstverständlich. Die meisten würden es abschalten, aber es gibt bestimmt genügend Spieler, die Tiefenunschärfe des Realismus wegen nutzen. Am besten wäre es, die Unschärfe regulieren zu können.


 
Nochmal: Das hat doch mit Realismus nix zu tun, denn mein Auge macht das sowieso von selbst.
Genau das sagst du ja auch, betrachte ich meine Hand, wird das drumrum automatisch unscharf, GANZ OHNE
Motion Blur und Tiefenunschärfefiltern.
Diese Tiefenunschärfe und Motion Blur-Filter, zumindest so übertrieben eingesetzt wie es heute Mode ist, machen ja noch auf Standbildern und Fotos Sinn um Bewegung zu suggerieren, aber doch nicht in echter Bewegung.

Die vernünftige Lösung wäre, genau wie du sagst, es dem Spieler selbst zu überlassen, was er einstellen will.
Aber das ist wohl zuviel verlangt.
Die Verschwörungstheoretiker unter uns behaupten übrigens, diese ganzen Filter werden nur eingesetzt, um das Bild schwammiger zu machen, damit man die miesen Texturen nicht mehr erkennen kann. Manchmal kommt es mir auch so vor...


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Patch für DX 10 für XP.


 
Was ? 

Es gibt immer noch Leute die das glauben ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. April 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Nochmal: Das hat doch mit Realismus nix zu tun, denn mein Auge macht das sowieso von selbst.
> Genau das sagst du ja auch, betrachte ich meine Hand, wird das drumrum automatisch unscharf, GANZ OHNE
> Motion Blur und Tiefenunschärfefiltern.
> Diese Tiefenunschärfe und Motion Blur-Filter, zumindest so übertrieben eingesetzt wie es heute Mode ist, machen ja noch auf Standbildern und Fotos Sinn um Bewegung zu suggerieren, aber doch nicht in echter Bewegung.
> ...


 
Ich schließe mich wohl den Verschwörungstheoretikern an, denn so meckern die Spieler über die aufdringliche Bewegungsunschärfe anstatt über die schlechten Texturen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. April 2011)

:





DaStash schrieb:


> Die Tiefenunschärfe geht gar nicht, ist viel zu hart eingestellt.


 
Wahrscheinlich sollte man froh sein, dass es sowas hier überhaupt gibt


----------



## fuddles (4. April 2011)

Puh das Video ist grausig. Noch mehr Tiefenunschärfe zu schon so lausigen Texturen.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. April 2011)

Welches Video ?


----------



## Dennisth (4. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Welches Video ?


 
Ich denke mal er meint das Video im Startpost.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. April 2011)

Ich seh da keines


----------



## Cook2211 (4. April 2011)

@Star_KillA

Hier ist der Youtube Link:
YouTube - [Crysis 2] Showcase Vol. 1


@Dennisth

Schneller


----------



## Dennisth (4. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich seh da keines


 
Firefox 4 ja? Habe gerade nen Update gemacht und weg ist das Video

aber hier für dich:
YouTube - [Crysis 2] Showcase Vol. 1

@Cook2211

Ach quatsch lagg und so


----------



## McClaine (4. April 2011)

Schön ausgedrückt das ganze: Dx9 Grafikpracht Crysis 2...
wenn man nicht selbst ne Autoexec cfg erstellt, unmengen an dingen selbst verstellt sieht das Game nicht annähernd so aus wie das Video. Ist doch alls bloß Leuteverarscherei und Geldmacherei. Konsoleros sei dank, die können das Game fast ohne Einbußen oder Lags sauber spielen, den PC Spielern wurde ein lächerliches Grafikmenü, Motion Blur, matschige Texturen vorgesetzt - wie bei den Konsolen halt.
Und dann noch von Cryteks Seite her zu behaupten es ist ein PC Orientiertes Spiel schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.
Ich persönlich bin schwer enttäuscht, will ein Grafiktechnisch hochwertiges Game mit guten Gameplay und dann hab ich bestimmt keinen Bock selbst Stunden lang zu recherchieren wie ich denn die "Dx9 Grafikpracht" hervorkitzeln kann. Das ganze ist mM nach bloß noch eine Farce.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. April 2011)

Danke euch 3 ja FF4 

Edit: ich habe mir das Video jetzt nochmal angeguckt und muss sagen das die Grafik ( hier auf dem iPhone 4 ) echt grausam ist


----------



## Dennisth (4. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Danke euch 3 ja FF4
> 
> Edit: ich habe mir das Video jetzt nochmal angeguckt und muss sagen das die Grafik ( hier auf dem iPhone 4 ) echt grausam ist


 
Hey fürn iPhone 4 ist das doch ne hammer Grafik (obwohl moment )

Aber jetzt mal im ernst:
Die Grafik ist ja nicht so der Hammer. Aber es ist halt nen Konsolenport.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## jackschubi (10. April 2011)

Leider kommen immer mehr "unfertige" Produkte auf den Markt, aber solange die sich weiterhin gut verkaufen wird sich das nicht ändern : (


----------

